# New guy in Here :)



## Moha (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi there, I am Mo 27 years old who has just arrived from Australia after he spent almost 4 years in there, so I am here to meet new people and have a nice conversation as well as I can show u some unique places around as I am Saudi.

Regards,


----------

